# Life advice for a single man



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

First off, I wanted to thank you all for the opportunity to be apart of this board as it has been a great aid to my Christian life. The question I wanted to ask is what advice would you give to a single man who is finishing up school and working part time. How would you recommend they spend their free time? Thank you all for your time and input.


----------



## J.C. Philpot (Apr 13, 2021)

- Cultivate a habit of daily prayer and scripture reading. A resolution could be: no breakfast if you did not spent time in prayer / in the Word first.
- Read good books (eg Calvins Institutes, Thomas Boston - Human nature, in its fourfold state, Bunyans Pilgrims Progress, etcetera)
- Set apart time for physical excersise. Good for your mental an physical health.
- Invest in relations with mature believers.
- Serve in your church. As the apostle Paul says, the time that you are not married (yet), you can be more devoted to the Lord (1 Corinthians 7:31-35). This will be the best preperation for a future marriage, the Lord willing.

I am sure others will have good advice as well.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

Thankyou so much sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SolaScriptura (Apr 13, 2021)

When you say “finishing up school,” what do you mean? High school, college, grad school, trade school?


----------



## Eyedoc84 (Apr 13, 2021)

Work, work, work. Make sure you are exhausted at the end of the day and fall asleep quickly. Devote all of Sunday to fellowship and worship.

Reactions: Like 4 | Love 1


----------



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

Finishing up my bachelors degree Sir.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Apr 13, 2021)

Join a church, attend it faithfully, and serve it as you are able.

Pray every morning, noon, and evening.
- Pray for the salvation of your friends and family.
- Pray for the gifts and calling of your Pastor / Elders
- Pray for the wellbeing and sanctification of your fellow church members.

Work diligently at whatever job you work at.

Live a holy life. Avoid people that are prone to carousing and fast living.

If you smoke, quit. If you drink, do it in moderation.

Talk to your mother and father as much as you are able, when you are able, if they are alive.

Forgive often.

Be quick to apologize and slow to blame.

Temper your tongue.

Treat all women you know who are not blood related to you as if they were your sister or your cousin.

Stick up for the weak and the defenseless. Speak up for the voiceless.

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 2


----------



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

Thankyou, Sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Apr 13, 2021)

You're welcome!


----------



## VilnaGaon (Apr 13, 2021)

No one said:


> First off, I wanted to thank you all for the opportunity to be apart of this board as it has been a great aid to my Christian life. The question I wanted to ask is what advice would you give to a single man who is finishing up school and working part time. How would you recommend they spend their free time? Thank you all for your time and input.


One of the greatest blessings in life is to be converted when young. 
Those of us that were born again when we were 50, look back on a devastated life of sin, filled with nothing but sorrow and regret.
Seek the LORD's Will in every aspect of your life. Seek His face 1st thing every morning in prayer and. meditation on Scripture. 
Start a discipline of systematic Scripture memorizing and this will enable you to meditate and ponder GOD's Word as you go about your day. His WORD keeps us from sin.
Above all, Honor your parents. I cannot overemphasize how much this pleases the LORD.


----------



## De Jager (Apr 13, 2021)

Spend a lot of time reading the Bible and praying. Find a good church and serve diligently. Find an older man who is willing to mentor you. Don't spend too much time watching sports. Get to bed by 10 pm and be up by 6 am. Take it upon yourself to learn important life skills - some basic gardening, auto, home repair, etc. Even watching youtube videos is helpful. I am 30 and now married. I wish I had done more of what I described above in my 20s when single.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

Thankyou Sir


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 13, 2021)

No one said:


> First off, I wanted to thank you all for the opportunity to be apart of this board as it has been a great aid to my Christian life. The question I wanted to ask is what advice would you give to a single man who is finishing up school and working part time. How would you recommend they spend their free time? Thank you all for your time and input.


Spend all your time right here on the Puritan Board.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

Actually, I do spend a big chunk of my time here and have learned so much.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 13, 2021)

One of my greatest regrets is my sloth.

He's cute, sure, but he just hangs from the ceiling fan most of the day. When he wants to poo, I have to get up on a little step ladder to get him down. It's a hassle, and once I nearly broke my neck. If you do get a pet, don't get something exotic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 13, 2021)

I've also been lazy.

If you play video games, stop. It's best to cut out TV, too. Limit your entertainment to a movie a month or something like that. These days people are so obsessed with diversions. Spend your time in good books.

Get in a habit of regular prayer.

Recognize that when you have a family of your own, you'll have to be leading them in family worship.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 3


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Apr 13, 2021)

Tom Hart said:


> If you play video games, stop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## No one (Apr 13, 2021)

I have a question on books sir, their is so much biblical content out there how do I choose which books to read?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 14, 2021)

No one said:


> I have a question on books sir, their is so much biblical content out there how do I choose which books to read?


We are very blessed today with many quality Reformed books. To answer your question, I would say read the books that meet your deepest spiritual need at present. Ask yourself in what specific area do I need to grow at resent?
Here are a few guidelines to help:
1. Read the Puritans. They will give you some of the best spiritual nourishment. The Banner of Truth 'Puritan Paperback' series, or Reformation Heritage Books 'Puritan Treasures for Today' are good places to start.
2. Others have given important advice on reading and memorising scripture. A vitally important spiritual discipline is meditation on scripture. There are a number of helpful books on this: Joel Beeke's 'How can I practice Christian meditation'? or David Saxton's 'God's battle plan for the mind: the Puritan practice of Biblical meditation' are excellent places to start. One of the best Puritan works on Biblical meditation is 'A Christian on the Mount' by Thomas Watson. Puritan Publicans, a sister ministry of the Puritan Board, publishes one of the best editions of this work https://www.puritanpublications.com...tian-on-the-mount-by-thomas-watson-1620-1686/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Apr 14, 2021)

I advise you gather up a group of friends and go out hiking and having fun together. Allow yourself some downtime and fun time or you will reach burnout stage. Yes, take Christ seriously and study to know God. Interaction with others is important also. That is where Iron can sharpen Iron and fellowship can grow. Those times will always stay with you as will your time in your studies. Just my humble opinion

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## No one (Apr 14, 2021)

Thankyou sir, I appreciate it.


----------



## Santos (Apr 14, 2021)

In addition to all of the good advice that everyone else has given:
-Learn to do and love doing difficult things. ( I know this was already suggested but I am speaking of auto/home repair and the such. And you can throw in traditional bow hunting for good measure.)
-Learn jujitsu
-Pray, read Scripture, Pray, read Scripture, Pray, Read Scripture
-Before picking up a book to read ask a grounded, faithful, older brother in the Lord with sound doctrine for recommendations.
-Figure out which historic confession that Scripture and your conscience hold to be true and subscribe to it.
-Think about what catechism you will teach your future children and study it now.
-Learn to cook (this will impress your future wife and it's better than eating packaged ramen.)

Just a few suggestions.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Frosty (Apr 14, 2021)

In addition to the great advice offered above, here are a few practical tips I wish someone had shared with me:

Spend a lot of time outdoors. Develop some hobbies, some challenging and some mindless, that you'll be able to continue as you age. Fishing, shooting, woodwork, for example. 

Buy 30 year term life insurance. If you are healthy it will be dirt cheap at your age. Name parents or sibling as beneficiary for now. That can be changed later. There are lots of options. Doesn't need to be for a lot. You can get more if/when wife & kids come into the picture.

Open an IRA, preferably a Roth if your income allows it. Don't need to go crazy but put as much in as able. Compounding interest is a beautiful thing.

Develop a backup/side income skill while you have the time. This could be a lot of things. Get a CDL for example.

Generally, seek to develop yourself into the type of man you would be thrilled to have your daughter marry. Not to make finding a spouse an idol, but because those will be godly characteristics that will serve you and the world around you well, whether you marry or not.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

Santos said:


> In addition to all of the good advice that everyone else has given:
> -Learn to do and love doing difficult things. ( I know this was already suggested but I am speaking of auto/home repair and the such. And you can throw in traditional bow hunting for good measure.)
> -Learn jujitsu
> -Pray, read Scripture, Pray, read Scripture, Pray, Read Scripture
> ...


Wow, this is wonderful advice thankyou

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Apr 15, 2021)

Frosty said:


> In addition to the great advice offered above, here are a few practical tips I wish someone had shared with me:
> 
> Spend a lot of time outdoors. Develop some hobbies, some challenging and some mindless, that you'll be able to continue as you age. Fishing, shooting, woodwork, for example.
> 
> ...


I concur with the life insurance and opening either a Roth IRA or putting as much as you can into a 401k. Especially if the employer matches, it's free money.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

And thankyou all. I do have a roth ira set up currently setup.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

ChristianLibertarian said:


> I concur with the life insurance and opening either a Roth IRA or putting as much as you can into a 401k. Especially if the employer matches, it's free money.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

Wow awesome advice. Any financial products I should be wary of and avoid?


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

What about women who call themselves christian is there any character trait you would advise I watch out of for and I see it for make a run for the hills.


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Wow awesome advice. Any financial products I should be wary of and avoid?


I don't know how old you are but if you're younger than 50 I would say talk with a financial planner and I guarantee you they'll advise mutual funds of some sort with a relatively high risk level (ie all stocks as opposed to bonds). If you are in things for the long haul, which if you're young you are, an all stock high risk mutual fund is going to double your money every 7 years regardless of economic downturns. 

Despite last years stock sell off, my investments have nearly doubled. I only look in on them occasionally, I'm not retiring for another 20 years. We're going to go through 3-4 boom bust cycles before I retire and my money in investments today will likely triple, to say nothing of what I put into my 401k over the next 20 years. 

Keep in mind that despite all the doom and gloom attached to stock market busts (ie the great depression and great recession) the Dow rebounded in a matter of a year or two which means stocks as a long term investment did fine. If you were someone buying and selling individual stocks and lost everything on one stock you may jump out the window but in long term mutual funds your worry is minimal.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

Right now my financial advisor as me sitting in vanguard/ mutual fund and one stock. Oh nice how much would you recommend I put away once a month?


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

I am 28 sir


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Right now my financial advisor as me sitting in vanguard/ mutual fund and one stock. Oh nice how much would you recommend I put away once a month?


It depends on what you can afford. 10% is a good number to start at. In a 401k you can put $19,500 in this year, which is pre-tax. (Ie it reduces your taxable income this year by 19500 or whatever you put in below that amount) If you don't have a 401k at work, you can put up to, I think, $6k in a Roth IRA but that money is post-tax. The benefit is that the money in a Roth won't be taxed once you can start to withdraw at 59.5. I think most financial advisors recommend a mix of 401k and Roth investing.


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> What about women who call themselves christian is there any character trait you would advise I watch out of for and I see it for make a run for the hills.


I would say finding someone who is reformed (holds to the WCF or LBCF or 3 Forms) is a good idea. In your case, it is likely also important they are a baptist, otherwise when children arrive there could be some very large disagreements. Beyond that, look for traits in their life and action that would demonstrate the fruit of the Holy Spirit (that they are in fact a believer beyond just stating they are).


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

ChristianLibertarian said:


> It depends on what you can afford. 10% is a good number to start at. In a 401k you can put $19,500 in this year, which is pre-tax. (Ie it reduces your taxable income this year by 19500 or whatever you put in below that amount) If you don't have a 401k at work, you can put up to, I think, $6k in a Roth IRA but that money is post-tax. The benefit is that the money in a Roth won't be taxed once you can start to withdraw at 59.5. I think most financial advisors recommend a mix of 401k and Roth investing.


Really That's interesting. So would you suggest even putting $50 a month to be a good starting point since my budget is very tight after deciding go back to school


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> I would say finding someone who is reformed (holds to the WCF or LBCF or 3 Forms) is a good idea. In your case, it is likely also important they are a baptist, otherwise when children arrive there could be some very large disagreements. Beyond that, look for traits in their life and action that would demonstrate the fruit of the Holy Spirit (that they are in fact a believer beyond just stating they are).


Wow this is great thank you. I thought about that it would be very difficult. What are some non conditionals you hold to when it comes to a future spouse of you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Really That's interesting. So would you suggest even putting $50 a month to be a good starting point since my budget is very tight after deciding go back to school


Absolutely. You'll need the money in retirement and it will grow significantly through the years.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> I would say finding someone who is reformed (holds to the WCF or LBCF or 3 Forms) is a good idea. In your case, it is likely also important they are a baptist, otherwise when children arrive there could be some very large disagreements. Beyond that, look for traits in their life and action that would demonstrate the fruit of the Holy Spirit (that they are in fact a believer beyond just stating they are).


Also can I ask a personal question? There is a guy who goes to my men's Bible study and attends church off and on and it turns out that he is living with a woman who's not a Christian and he has children by her he's been doing this for several years our leadership has prevented him from taking the Lord's supper and being baptized as well as holding any office in the church. This same person wants to fellowship with me and a few other believers how do I interact with this person what should I do? I am a little confused since my pastor has encouraged me to spend time with him even calling it fellowship off and on I'm kind of stuck I've looked at 1st Corinthians 15 does this mean I don't have any interaction with him what should I do?


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

ChristianLibertarian said:


> Absolutely. You'll need the money in retirement and it will grow significantly through the years.


Would you say primarily I should avoid buying individual stocks limiting that and just mixing between index fund and mutual funds? What resources would you recommend I dive into to learn more about this subject?


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Would you say primarily I should avoid buying individual stocks limiting that and just mixing between index fund and mutual funds? What resources would you recommend I dive into to learn more about this subject?


A financial planner is a better person to ask than me. My planner manages everything for me other than my new 401k, even there they told me which mutual fund to go with. I wouldn't do individual stocks but would go with a solid mutual fund that has a history of growth. What that is I couldn't tell you, I pay people to come up with what's best.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

ChristianLibertarian said:


> A financial planner is a better person to ask than me. My planner manages everything for me other than my new 401k, even there they told me which mutual fund to go with. I wouldn't do individual stocks but would go with a solid mutual fund that has a history of growth. What that is I couldn't tell you, I pay people to come up with what's best.


Thank you so much sir for your wisdom. May I ask a personal question? Also can I ask a personal question? There is a guy who goes to my men's Bible study and attends church off and on and it turns out that he is living with a woman who's not a Christian and he has children by her he's been doing this for several years our leadership has prevented him from taking the Lord's supper and being baptized as well as holding any office in the church. This same person wants to fellowship with me and a few other believers how do I interact with this person what should I do? I am a little confused since my pastor has encouraged me to spend time with him even calling it fellowship encourage me to engage in this fellowship off and on and I'm kind of stuck I've looked at 1st Corinthians 5 does this mean I don't have any interaction with him what should I do?


----------



## ChristianLibertarian (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Thank you so much sir for your wisdom. May I ask a personal question? Also can I ask a personal question? There is a guy who goes to my men's Bible study and attends church off and on and it turns out that he is living with a woman who's not a Christian and he has children by her he's been doing this for several years our leadership has prevented him from taking the Lord's supper and being baptized as well as holding any office in the church. This same person wants to fellowship with me and a few other believers how do I interact with this person what should I do? I am a little confused since my pastor has encouraged me to spend time with him even calling it fellowship encourage me to engage in this fellowship off and on and I'm kind of stuck I've looked at 1st Corinthians 5 does this mean I don't have any interaction with him what should I do?


If the guy is shacking up with his baby mama and won't marry her, I don't see any reason to fellowship with such a person. He is living in gross sin. I wouldn't go out of my way to shun such a person (absent excommunication) but I also wouldn't make it a point to hang out with him either. It's an odd position that your pastor is taking. You might want to consult your elders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

ChristianLibertarian said:


> If the guy is shacking up with his baby mama and won't marry her, I don't see any reason to fellowship with such a person. He is living in gross sin. I wouldn't go out of my way to shun such a person (absent excommunication) but I also wouldn't make it a point to hang out with him either. It's an odd position that your pastor is taking. You might want to consult your elders.


I have and they agree he's an unbeliever and it's wrong but they see no issue in him attending But they seem fine about letting him come to men's Bible study and the other believers seem fine going to fellowship with him. But I just think what would a new convert say what would an unbeliever say. He thinks that I can be a good influence on this guy. But to me everyone's talk to him and he just is so justified as I was talking to him last night the excuses he was using that he can save her he can be a good example he can lead her to Christ and teacher the scriptures and all these other excuses. He's hardened and he won't listen to anybody but still he comes to the study and and he was asking me to be patient with him and gave another guys an example. But it just it it bugs me because I I think if an unbeliever truly someone who is not professing Christianity it all comes and to hang out whether to fellowship meeting or the men's Bible study will hear about his lifestyle and that will cause them to excuse their sin.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

ChristianLibertarian said:


> If the guy is shacking up with his baby mama and won't marry her, I don't see any reason to fellowship with such a person. He is living in gross sin. I wouldn't go out of my way to shun such a person (absent excommunication) but I also wouldn't make it a point to hang out with him either. It's an odd position that your pastor is taking. You might want to consult your elders.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

I've talked to one of them and one of them said that he encouraged him to move out but he won't do it. Since they think she's not a believer so you shouldn't marry or you should move out. So would you advise that I go to the men's Bible study or not go because of this because this kind of bothers me because we fellowship during that time?


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Wow this is great thank you. I thought about that it would be very difficult. What are some non conditionals you hold to when it comes to a future spouse of you don't mind me asking?


Not sure I understand what you mean by "non-conditionals". Could you define what you mean?


No one said:


> Also can I ask a personal question? There is a guy who goes to my men's Bible study and attends church off and on and it turns out that he is living with a woman who's not a Christian and he has children by her he's been doing this for several years our leadership has prevented him from taking the Lord's supper and being baptized as well as holding any office in the church. This same person wants to fellowship with me and a few other believers how do I interact with this person what should I do? I am a little confused since my pastor has encouraged me to spend time with him even calling it fellowship off and on I'm kind of stuck I've looked at 1st Corinthians 15 does this mean I don't have any interaction with him what should I do?


It looks like some of the responses you have gotten already are similar to the advice I would give. It appears the church is treating him as a non-believer and are hoping to win him over. I guess the only thing I might add is that hopefully at some point, the leadership exhorts him to repent and put his faith in Christ. It sounds like this man is currently self-deceived.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> Not sure I understand what you mean by "non-conditionals". Could you define what you mean?
> 
> It looks like some of the responses you have gotten already are similar to the advice I would give. It appears the church is treating him as a non-believer and are hoping to win him over. I guess the only thing I might add is that hopefully at some point, the leadership exhorts him to repent and put his faith in Christ. It sounds like this man is currently self-deceived.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

Non conditionals as in she must be willing to homeschool things you would be looking for and not Willing to compromise on. Would you socialize with such a person if they insisted they were a believer and required you be patient with them ergo tolerant of their sin and want you to fellowship with him? That's what I was wanting to know? Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> Non conditionals as in she must be willing to homeschool things you would be looking for and not Willing to compromise on. Would you socialize with such a person if they insisted they were a believer and required you be patient with them ergo tolerant of their sin and want you to fellowship with him? That's what I was wanting to know? Sorry for the misunderstanding


I guess I would go back to the fruit of the Spirit. If someone practices continuous sin, then I would not associate with them. Trying to find a reformed person specifically (and not just someone who says they are reformed) is already a very difficult task. That will establish a lot of what I am looking for in a woman. By this I mean I would be looking for someone that agrees with the majority of the WCF and for the stuff that she wouldn't I would want to talk through those. If there were whole sections that she disagreed with, then it probably wouldn't work. Outside of theological matters, I am much more open to being different in areas. I would have to take the different things on a case by case basis.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

retroGRAD3 said:


> I guess I would go back to the fruit of the Spirit. If someone practices continuous sin, then I would not associate with them. Trying to find a reformed person specifically (and not just someone who says they are reformed) is already a very difficult task. That will establish a lot of what I am looking for in a woman. By this I mean I would be looking for someone that agrees with the majority of the WCF and for the stuff that she wouldn't I would want to talk through those. If there were whole sections that she disagreed with, then it probably wouldn't work. Outside of theological matters, I am much more open to being different in areas. I would have to take the different things on a case by case basis.


----------



## VictorBravo (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> with such a person if they insisted they were a believer and required you be patient with them ergo tolerant of their sin and want you to fellowship with him?


Sometimes terminology can help clarify how to proceed.

If he is not a member of a church, your interactions with him are not "fellowship." Being an encouragement and a friend seeking to turn him is fine and good, but keep him aware that he cannot enjoy church fellowship until he is brought in as a member--complete with fruits of repentance.

I'd also plan on some goad-kicking and teeth-gnashing if you are firm on this.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

What if she struggles with a sin and repents of it daily with a godly sorrow would you pursue a relationship? I am facing that issue as well I also run into these occasionally.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Sometimes terminology can help clarify how to proceed.
> 
> If he is not a member of a church, your interactions with him are not "fellowship." Being an encouragement and a friend seeking to turn him is fine and good, but keep him aware that he cannot enjoy church fellowship until he is brought in as a member--complete with fruits of repentance.
> 
> ...


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Apr 15, 2021)

No one said:


> What if she struggles with a sin and repents of it daily with a godly sorrow would you pursue a relationship? I am facing that issue as well I also run into these occasionally.


I really don't have a way of speaking into your specific situation as I am just some random person on the internet and to give a good answer, I would really need to know both of you personally. My advice would be to talk to your pastor and elders about it. Hopefully they know both of you because that will make things much easier for them to navigate.


----------



## No one (Apr 15, 2021)

VictorBravo said:


> Sometimes terminology can help clarify how to proceed.
> 
> If he is not a member of a church, your interactions with him are not "fellowship." Being an encouragement and a friend seeking to turn him is fine and good, but keep him aware that he cannot enjoy church fellowship until he is brought in as a member--complete with fruits of repentance.
> 
> ...





retroGRAD3 said:


> I really don't have a way of speaking into your specific situation as I am just some random person on the internet and to give a good answer, I would really need to know both of you personally. My advice would be to talk to your pastor and elders about it. Hopefully they know both of you because that will make things much easier for them to navigate.


Oh I am not seeing someone know, I just wanted to ask just in case for the future. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 20, 2021)

Here's my two cents: develop an audio/video library. I don't know how much you drive but I love listening to lectures by R.C. Sproul and others. You can download for free some of his work at Sermon Audio, though you should also check out Ligonier Ministries. I have download many sermons and I found it a great blessing. An Audio Bible is a must.
Also, I have had health problems over the last five and at times I really didn't feel like doing anything, fortunately I have some dvd's that I watch. Vision video has a wide selection of material, including documentaries, although they also have some stuff I would not recommend.
If there is community college see adult education classes. I have taken classes on gardening, cooking and computers, and have really enjoyed them.


----------



## No one (Apr 20, 2021)

Wow these are great, thankyou for your time Mam. Any tips for gardening if a person has an apartment? What would you plant?


----------



## bookslover (Apr 20, 2021)

More advice:

No tofu burgers - real meat only! (Some dreadful human being was talking about kelp burgers the other day.)

No gardening - that's what grocery stores are for.

Take lots of naps!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pergamum (Apr 20, 2021)

Life hack: If you build a man a fire, he is warm for only a night. But if you catch a man on fire, he is warm for the rest of his life.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## bookslover (Apr 20, 2021)

Pergamum said:


> Life hack: If you build a man a fire, he is warm for only a night. But if you catch a man on fire, he is warm for the rest of his life.



And they say that Baptists don't have a sense of humor!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Apr 21, 2021)

As for gardening in an apt, you could try what is called container gardening. You can buy plastic pots, or other material, and put a plant in it and then put it on your patio, or balcony. I confess I am still not a very good gardener but I do enjoy it. Tomatoes can work but you would need the largest container you can find because tomatoes need plenty of room for their roots to grown. Lettuce, spinach, beets, carrots if you find a deep container, anyway there are books on container gardening if you are interested.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 21, 2021)

bookslover said:


> And they say that Baptists don't have a sense of humor!


Indeed they do. They "immerse" themselves in good humour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Wretched Man (Apr 21, 2021)

bookslover said:


> And they say that Baptists don't have a sense of humor!


I don’t think he was joking or speaking hypothetically...


----------



## ZackF (Apr 21, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Indeed they do. They "immerse" themselves in good humour


Is that believers' humor or can children be funny?


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Apr 21, 2021)

ZackF said:


> Is that believers' humor or can children be funny?


First of all Zack we need to agree on the correct spelling of humour

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## No one (Apr 22, 2021)

LadyCalvinist said:


> As for gardening in an apt, you could try what is called container gardening. You can buy plastic pots, or other material, and put a plant in it and then put it on your patio, or balcony. I confess I am still not a very good gardener but I do enjoy it. Tomatoes can work but you would need the largest container you can find because tomatoes need plenty of room for their roots to grown. Lettuce, spinach, beets, carrots if you find a deep container, anyway there are books on container gardening if you are interested.


Thankyou Mam


----------



## No one (Apr 22, 2021)

LadyCalvinist said:


> As for gardening in an apt, you could try what is called container gardening. You can buy plastic pots, or other material, and put a plant in it and then put it on your patio, or balcony. I confess I am still not a very good gardener but I do enjoy it. Tomatoes can work but you would need the largest container you can find because tomatoes need plenty of room for their roots to grown. Lettuce, spinach, beets, carrots if you find a deep container, anyway there are books on container gardening if you are interested.


I am very interested any that you personally recommend


----------

